# Blast & Cruise



## DF (Feb 14, 2014)

I have decided that I am going the way of blast & cruise.  My current cruise is 400mg test/ 100mg mast/ 4-5days. I'll keep this up until I get sick of it or health issues arise.  What are you guys cruising on???


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2014)

I blast & cruise (have been on TRT for better than 10 years). 

Cruise for me is normally 8 weeks, normally Test only at my TRT dose of 250 Mg.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was on 300mg per wk.....for about 7-8 months.


----------



## PFM (Feb 14, 2014)

DF said:


> I have decided that I am going the way of blast & cruise.  My current cruise is 400mg test/ 100mg mast/ 4-5days. I'll keep this up until I get sick of it or health issues arise.  What are you guys cruising on???



Taper down to <200 Test,  better for your blood health and makes for a much better blast. I am not sure about the Mast.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

I love your guys "cruise" doses over here on this board. Haha


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2014)

PFM said:


> Taper down to <200 Test,  better for your blood health and makes for a much better blast. I am not sure about the Mast.



Interesting point PFM.  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I love your guys "cruise" doses over here on this board. Haha



I'm in suspense!!! what is your idea of a cruise dose?? please share?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2014)

Prior to commencing trt activities my cruise would range from 250 to 500 weekly. Depends on when the meet was. I liked light orals too like 50mg dbol for a couple weeks here and there.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

To me cruise means trt. Anything that brings your test over what a trt dose would is considered a blast to me. U guys do blasts and bigger blasts. Haha 

not saying anything is wrong wwith it. It's just a cruise us to give your heart and the rest of your body a break


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> To me cruise means trt. Anything that brings your test over what a trt dose would is considered a blast to me. U guys do blasts and bigger blasts. Haha
> 
> not saying anything is wrong wwith it. It's just a cruise us to give your heart and the rest of your body a break



To me a TRT dose is one that keeps you in normal physiological range and is therapeutic, meant to take one from unhealthy levels to healthy levels. 

A cruise is a dose that allows one to keep progress they've gained without losing it. Whether that's a TRT dose or more doesn't matter as it's only meant to keep sustained progress between blasts.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Fair enough. Like i said I wasn't putting it down its just different from what I'm used to guys doing that's all. Just don't wanna see anyone get hurt from such high doses for so long.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

I  cruise with a TRT dose 200mg test/wk, puts me right on the high end of the normal range, I'll do that for as long as I can take it (4-6 wks) Anything above that I consider a blast, pun intended!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I love your guys "cruise" doses over here on this board. Haha



we jus take enough to ensure we're heathly


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> To me cruise means trt. Anything that brings your test over what a trt dose would is considered a blast to me. U guys do blasts and bigger blasts. Haha
> 
> not saying anything is wrong wwith it. It's just a cruise us to give your heart and the rest of your body a break



There are quite a few of us here that are on trt myself included.  My trt dose is right around 200mg/week.  My last blast consisted of 1.2g test/800 mg deca/400 mg mast kicked off with 30-50mg dbol.  My BP & blood work were fine on that blast.  That's why I am going with the cruise dose that I mentioned.  I agree with Doc's views on trt & cruise doses.  I just curious as to what you considered a cruise dose.... wasn't out to bust your nuts or anything.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

"Blast & cruise" sounds like an East L.A. Drive by. I cruise at 150-200 mg test per week.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm going to start cruise/TRT after this cycle.  I'm planning to start at 200mg test and maybe 200mg of deca, then get labs and adjust as needed.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

DF said:


> There are quite a few of us here that are on trt myself included.  My trt dose is right around 200mg/week.  My last blast consisted of 1.2g test/800 mg deca/400 mg mast kicked off with 30-50mg dbol.  My BP & blood work were fine on that blast.  That's why I am going with the cruise dose that I mentioned.  I agree with Doc's views on trt & cruise doses.  I just curious as to what you considered a cruise dose.... wasn't out to bust your nuts or anything.


No man I know u weren't being a Dick. Even if u were it's ok  haha. To me even 200 a week on a trt is high. That would put the average persons test well over 1000. I'm just a "less is more" kinda guy.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> No man I know u weren't being a Dick. Even if u were it's ok  haha. To me even 200 a week on a trt is high. That would put the average persons test well over 1000. I'm just a "less is more" kinda guy.


My TRT dose is 250 mg/wk, which puts me between 950-1000. It varies quite a bit from person to person.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm cruising on 150 mg test a week have been since I wrecked my shoulder


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2014)

Are they many risks to staying at 1000-1500?  Is it safer to try to stay under 1000?  I mean for long term TRT.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> My TRT dose is 250 mg/wk, which puts me between 950-1000. It varies quite a bit from person to person.


Really? Wow. That's low for 250 a week. How many days after your shot were u tested?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 14, 2014)

My last cruise was 300mg/week  Test E.  Trying something different this time.  200mg Test E, 100 mg Tren E, 100mg Mast E / Week.  I'm 6 weeks in and feeling good, going to get bloods in the next week or so to see where things stand


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 14, 2014)

Capt'n Ron said:


> My last cruise was 300mg/week  Test E.  Trying something different this time.  200mg Test E, 100 mg Tren E, 100mg Mast E / Week.  I'm 6 weeks in and feeling good, going to get bloods in the next week or so to see where things stand




I'm curious where you end up  Capt'n


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 14, 2014)

DF this is a great topic and one that I have an issue with.  The ability to self medicate (administer our own hrt/trt) give us the opportunity to go well above what we know is our prescribed amount of testosterone plus other compounds.

I find myself enjoying short esters lately and after coming off my tpp/npp cycle I briefly went to test cyp 200mgs per week back to test prop / mast p 100mg each M/W/F....and with all this tren talk I am considering low dose tren ace along with test prop & msat P....all around 300mg's per week.

I find myself going for blood test every 4 months now instead of every 6.  I am sure my hrt doc wonders what the F I'm going.  But, the truth is results are just there for the taking.  We (I) must really work hard to balance results with long term health.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Really? Wow. That's low for 250 a week. How many days after your shot were u tested?


I usually do it 5 days after my shot. I use Cyp. My TRT shot is Sunday, and I get my bloods done on Fridays. I know some guys need 300/wk to get to 1000. It all depends.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2014)

Been cruising a gram of test.

Last blast was 1.5 plus of test 500mg Tren A and 600mg Mast P.

Next blast plan is 1g test 600mg NPP 100mg day Var.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> DF this is a great topic and one that I have an issue with.  The ability to self medicate (administer our own hrt/trt) give us the opportunity to go well above what we know is our prescribed amount of testosterone plus other compounds.
> 
> I find myself enjoying short esters lately and after coming off my tpp/npp cycle I briefly went to test cyp 200mgs per week back to test prop / mast p 100mg each M/W/F....and with all this tren talk I am considering low dose tren ace along with test prop & msat P....all around 300mg's per week.
> 
> I find myself going for blood test every 4 months now instead of every 6.  I am sure my hrt doc wonders what the F I'm going.  But, the truth is results are just there for the taking.  We (I) must really work hard to balance results with long term health.



If you have shown stable blood levels your trt doc should be comfortable letting you off the leash and doing bloods once maybe twice per year or if you feel "not right"


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I usually do it 5 days after my shot. I use Cyp. My TRT shot is Sunday, and I get my bloods done on Fridays. I know some guys need 300/wk to get to 1000. It all depends.


I know a couple guys that need 250 but most that I know only need 125 - 150.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Been cruising a gram of test.
> 
> Last blast was 1.5 plus of test 500mg Tren A and 600mg Mast P.
> 
> Next blast plan is 1g test 600mg NPP 100mg day Var.


That's a hell of a cruise SFG. Sounds fun as shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

The most shit I've ever ran was 800 deca and 600 test and to me that was an unnecessary amount. U guys are on a totally different level. Haha

i just don't see the need to run 2.5 grams of gear unless I'm a pro making lots of money off it or i have no kids/family. But that's me


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> That's a hell of a cruise SFG. Sounds fun as shit.



I cruised test at 300mg week for six months before that tren blast.

I don't run low doses when am competing, before that blast I thought I was done competing.


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> The most shit I've ever ran was 800 deca and 600 test and to me that was an unnecessary amount. U guys are on a totally different level. Haha
> 
> i just don't see the need to run 2.5 grams of gear unless I'm a pro making lots of money off it or i have no kids/family. But that's me



Funny I always thought this board & members were pretty conservative with doses.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> The most shit I've ever ran was 800 deca and 600 test and to me that was an unnecessary amount. U guys are on a totally different level. Haha
> 
> i just don't see the need to run 2.5 grams of gear unless I'm a pro making lots of money off it or i have no kids/family. But that's me



It depends on goals. We tend to use a bunch in PL. For a meet I might run:
1200 test e
300 tne split in 3 doses pre workout 
600 npp
200 drol or 100 dbol. Sometimes both plus 100 var.

Trt and cruising are very different things. Trt is a scientific process to get you into a range where you are free of symptoms of low t and free of symptoms of elevated t like e2. 

Cruising is simple finding a dose that keeps your size or lifts from decreasing after a meet blast or long bulk. Symptoms don't matter.


----------



## mrSlate (Feb 14, 2014)

Who here is self prescribed? If you are are you using pharma grade gear or ugl?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2014)

mrSlate said:


> Who here is self prescribed? If you are are you using pharma grade gear or ugl?



Soon to be self with UGL.  Some day I would like to go script, but for now it's just too much of a hassle and expense.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea pob i know the difference just didn't think people cruised on a gram of test. For PLing i can understand u do it for the strength but not for the average joe just trying to get big/look good.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess my 600 mg tpp, 300 mg npp and 50 mg/day var cycle is pretty extreme for my upcoming meet


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> I  cruise with a TRT dose 200mg test/wk, puts me right on the high end of the normal range, I'll do that for as long as I can take it (4-6 wks) Anything above that I consider a blast, pun intended!



Same here. 200 mg sets me up on the high end but then I get my bloods done at the 7 day mark so my Doc doesn't get his panties in a bunch. I often wondered and researched where I would be at different doses. I heard a gram a week shoots you over 5,000. Highest I have been tested was about 1,200 on 300 mg a week for 12 weeks 7 days after last pin.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2014)

snake said:


> Same here. 200 mg sets me up on the high end but then I get my bloods done at the 7 day mark so my Doc doesn't get his panties in a bunch. I often wondered and researched where I would be at different doses. I heard a gram a week shoots you over 5,000. Highest I have been tested was about 1,200 on 300 mg a week for 12 weeks 7 days after last pin.



I posted up a Dr. Scally interview here a few weeks ago. He said the highest test level of a patient he confirmed at his office with bloodwork was 27,000. Yes, 27,000.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 15, 2014)

Been cruising on 400 test /wk for about 6months. Trying to save up some loot, otherwise it be 400 test and 400 mast. The only thing that messes with my blood pressure or cholesterol is orals and tren, so that's what I stay away from.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 15, 2014)

Been blasting for 8 or 9 weeks so far:

2g test e/wk
1g Deca eow

Don't know when that blast will end. Honestly, I never want to lower my test dosage ever again (yes, it's that ****ing awesome at that dose).

I also only lift once a week (it's been that way since December. Avi pic was taken last week). Once I can get more gym time I'll be even more freaky.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 15, 2014)

man i cant even seem to keep my hematocrit down on 200 mlg per week, it goes up to like 56 in a hurry, and my bp goes to like 190/90 consistently! i cant blast even if i wanted to!! which id love todo, 

so are there any steps i need to take besides giving blood in order to keep my stuff in check to even accomplish a blast of any sorts?


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 15, 2014)

Been cruising on 300 test 300 mast 150 deca for a while. Getting ready to bump to 1g test,  500 mast, 60 drol, going to add tren but not sure how I want to dose it yet.   If bloods get too jacked on tren I'll go back to bold cyp.  Loved that stuff.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> man i cant even seem to keep my hematocrit down on 200 mlg per week, it goes up to like 56 in a hurry, and my bp goes to like 190/90 consistently! i cant blast even if i wanted to!! which id love todo,
> 
> so are there any steps i need to take besides giving blood in order to keep my stuff in check to even accomplish a blast of any sorts?



190/90 on how many times during the day? The diastolic isn't bad; in fact 190/90 is just the high-end on the normal range.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 15, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> 190/90 on how many times during the day? The diastolic isn't bad; in fact 190/90 is just the high-end on the normal range.



I know its probably way wrong because i only checked it 1 time a day usually in the evening, i know id nee to take it at least 3 times per day and average it out correct?


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 15, 2014)

Ive been on 100mg per week for TRT for a while now.  I really don't like to raise it as I feel I am perfectly dialed in with my estrogen, etc.  My last run was 100mg test and 300 tren ace per week and it was a great cycle.  Soon I will probably run 500mg per week test just for the hell out of it but I like how I feel dialed in.  I think a good cruise is 100-200mg per week but everyone is different.  I also self medicate.  I used to have a script but it got real expensive.  I am on pharm grade pfizer brand though.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 15, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> My TRT dose is 250 mg/wk, which puts me between 950-1000. It varies quite a bit from person to person.





ECKSRATED said:


> Really? Wow. That's low for 250 a week. How many days after your shot were u tested?





J20 said:


> I know its probably way wrong because i only checked it 1 time a day usually in the evening, i know id nee to take it at least 3 times per day and average it out correct?



Make sure you're taking it correctly with a good machine, not the public ones in Walgreens etc.  

I'm cruisin on 200 test c per week hrt with 6iu's Seros ed and I have to drop everything at minimum of 10 days before the test and even then Im in the 900's, lol my igf was 382 this time. Doc is pretty cool about, Im lucky with that.  Normally when I 'blast'', Im an old ****er..I run 500 test, Seros 60 mg Var, Dbol or Tbol. I rotate them. Does well for a ole geezer like me


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 15, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Been blasting for 8 or 9 weeks so far:
> 
> 2g test e/wk
> 1g Deca eow
> ...



Your on 2 grams of test and you workout one time a week??? Lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 15, 2014)

100mg of test is my self prescribed trt dose. I feel good and my e stays in check with no AI at that dose. My next blast will be a gram of test, gram of deca, and 100mg of drol. Who knows when that will be though with my ankle. I wanted to run it before summer and then drop the deca after 18 weeks and run a shmedium dose of tren but I'll probably have to wait for the deca til next winter.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 15, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Your on 2 grams of test and you workout one time a week??? Lol



Yes. You'd be shocked to know that majority of pro's only lift 3 or 4 days a week.

More gear=less work; just the way it is. You can lift 6 days a week but the additional gains would be marginal at the overly copious dosages.

I am in financial hell right now so I can't afford to lift more than once a week. Running that much gear not only garauntees me freakiness but also I can get away with lifting much less and reach my goal.


----------



## DF (Feb 15, 2014)

Next blast will be 1.5g test/ 1g deca.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 16, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Your on 2 grams of test and you workout one time a week??? Lol



Not sure why this is funny?


----------



## graniteman (Feb 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Yes. You'd be shocked to know that majority of pro's only lift 3 or 4 days a week.
> 
> More gear=less work; just the way it is. You can lift 6 days a week but the additional gains would be marginal at the overly copious dosages.
> 
> I am in financial hell right now so I can't afford to lift more than once a week. Running that much gear not only garauntees me freakiness but also I can get away with lifting much less and reach my goal.


I'm no pl expert but I've read some PL programs that cut back lifting to one or two  days a week .  Just not sure if I agree with the more gear = less work


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

graniteman said:


> I'm no pl expert but I've read some PL programs that cut back lifting to one or two  days a week .  Just not sure if I agree with the more gear = less work



Well basically once you're at the 2g+ mark you can get away with doing a lot less.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like a teenager response. I honestly hope you're not condoning people using 2+ grams of gear a week so they can work less for what they want. That's irresponsible and lazy and some high school kids going to stumble upon this thread and see that and run with it. I know for a fact that these pros you mention in 90% of your posts wouldn't condone that shit and would actually probably be pissed off for someone saying that. That just tells people, "Those guys didn't work that hard to be that big. They just did a bunch of steroids." Which is one of the problems with societies view on gear. You yourself just added fuel to that fire and being someone that uses gear, you would think that wouldn't be the message you'd want to convey. Oh, and you're far from freaky big FYI. From your pics you're big, but you're sloppy big with a lot of body fat. Maybe you should actually look like you could step on stage in a few months considering you know so much about how to be a pro or stop mentioning "the pros" in everything you say. And before you blast back at me, I personally have competed and stepped on stage at a National Qualifying NPC show and made the first call out. Have you ever competed?


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 16, 2014)

Ever since I did sheiko I've been training 3 to 4 times a week And I've been getting results. Also I know natty guys that train push pull legs and get results also. I'm not saying hulk is wrong (I've never ran that kind of doses) but if you train hard enough three times a week and eat properly you should see results either way. At least for me personally, I'm one of those types that's rewarded for training less and eating more.


----------



## don draco (Feb 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Well basically once you're at the 2g+ mark you can get away with doing a lot less.



That's not the attitude you should have.. especially if you want to get to the size of an IFBB pro.  The amount of time and dedication that those guys put into their training, diet and research is far greater than you could imagine.  Other than genetics, that's the main reason most people will never step on stage with those guys. They don't have the discipline or willpower to get to that level.  An IFBB pro would not condone that mindset.  Using that much gear to justify one's lack of discipline is just stupid.  More is not always better.  

An IFBB pro (or somebody who is serious about becoming one) will do everything in his power to maximize his results .. no matter how much gear he is taking.  Just because a pro is using X mgs of gear / wk doesn't mean that you're going to look like him if you copy his dosages. The drugs are a minor part of the equation.  Ultimately, the thing that makes an IFBB pro (or any athlete at the elite level.. same applies to powerlifters) is unfathomable discipline & mental fortitude.  If you don't have that, you'll never get to their level.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2014)

If u can find a video showing us where a TOP ifbb pro says he works put less that 3 days a week I will personally come give u a million dollars. 

And i have to agree with colt man you Def have to stop referring to yourself as freaky. U sound arrogant.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Sounds like a teenager response. I honestly hope you're not condoning people using 2+ grams of gear a week so they can work less for what they want. That's irresponsible and lazy and some high school kids going to stumble upon this thread and see that and run with it. I know for a fact that these pros you mention in 90% of your posts wouldn't condone that shit and would actually probably be pissed off for someone saying that. That just tells people, "Those guys didn't work that hard to be that big. They just did a bunch of steroids." Which is one of the problems with societies view on gear. You yourself just added fuel to that fire and being someone that uses gear, you would think that wouldn't be the message you'd want to convey. Oh, and you're far from freaky big FYI. From your pics you're big, but you're sloppy big with a lot of body fat. Maybe you should actually look like you could step on stage in a few months considering you know so much about how to be a pro or stop mentioning "the pros" in everything you say. And before you blast back at me, I personally have competed and stepped on stage at a National Qualifying NPC show and made the first call out. Have you ever competed?



I never condoned running that much gear nor did I call myself freaky.

I said, concerning those dosages which are a must for my goals, "guarantees me freakiness."

I scrolled up to make sure, and I can see where you can infer "..be even more freaky" as me calling myself as such, but that's not what I was saying.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> And i have to agree with colt man you Def have to stop referring to yourself as freaky. U sound arrogant.



wasn't my intention to sound like I was.

Freaky=zack khan, Paul dillet, et al

And believe me, I'm not delusional to think I match them lol


----------



## Azog (Feb 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> wasn't my intention to sound like I was.
> 
> Freaky=zack khan, Paul dillet, et al
> 
> And believe me, I'm not delusional to think I match them lol



I like you brother Hulk, but I swear to god if you say "et al" one more time...I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like you brother Hulk, but I swear to god if you say "et al" one more time...I will find you, and I will kill you.



what the fuk is a  et al


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> what the fuk is a  et al



It's short for the Latin et alia, which means "and others".

It's used when you don't want to keep listing names, places, whatever.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> what the fuk is a  et al


Couldn't have said it better.....still laughing


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I know for a fact that these pros you mention in 90% of your posts wouldn't condone that shit and would actually probably be pissed off for someone saying that. That just tells people, "Those guys didn't work that hard to be that big. They just did a bunch of steroids."
> 
> And before you blast back at me, I personally have competed and stepped on stage at a National Qualifying NPC show and made the first call out. Have you ever competed?



That's not the aim of my statement, but I can see people inferring that...but I'm not a babysitter.

With top tier dosages, the amount of GH they run will have you lethargic as hell. Add in gh-analogues+peptides and other compounds like DNP and then some injects-e.g. High dosed (1.5g or more) of tren makes quite a few lethargic-and then the copious amount of slin with slamming carbs-

It's other worldly lethargy. This is why the top use amphetamines (adderall and dexedrine is easy as shit to get) and then opiates-you hear way too many ODIng and drug use in BBing; it's just the elephant in the room.

Plus, the amounts they use allow them to lift 3-4 days and still be monsters; this not only allows them to combat the lethargy better but also go to interviews, photo shoots, etc.

Of course you got clowns like that gh15 dude talking about coke and heroin use, but that's only the rare few (just like in any other area of life). It ain't shit to add another pill like Adderrall and oxy with your dbol and abombs.

This is why top tier don't lift 6 days a week like forum users.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I'm not saying hulk is wrong (I've never ran that kind of doses) but if you train hard enough three times a week and eat properly you should see results either way.



Exactly..but you better not side with me. I take a lot of heat.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> 190/90 on how many times during the day? The diastolic isn't bad; in fact 190/90 is just the high-end on the normal range.


Hulk, my man, 190/90 is awful. Anything higher than 180 systolic is considered hypertensive crisis level. Ideally, it should be no higher than 130. Diastolic over 80 is getting up there also.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Hulk, my man, 190/90 is awful. Anything higher than 180 systolic is considered hypertensive crisis level. Ideally, it should be no higher than 130. Diastolic over 80 is getting up there also.



I only said the diastolic isn't bad.

The systolic is bad. Thats why I asked how many times is it like that during a day-

Consistent, you better get on shit.


----------

